# beheizbare Kleidung zum Biken im Winter?



## pixelschubser (28. November 2014)

Jacken, Mützen, Handschuhe, Schuhsohlen, alles gibt es beheizt, für den Winter.
Was ist davon zu halten, hat es evtl. jemand schon im Einsatz?

http://www.sportolino.de/beheizbare_Kleidung.htm

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## 4mate (28. November 2014)

"To dress in layers" => Schichten Baby, Zwiebelprinzip und gut isses.
Einzig beheizbare Einlegesohlen, die es seit Jahren gibt, sind sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnny (28. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> "To dress in layers" => Schichten Baby, Zwiebelprinzip und gut isses.



+1


----------



## pixelschubser (28. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> "To dress in layers" => Schichten Baby, Zwiebelprinzip und gut isses.
> Einzig beheizbare Einlegesohlen, die es seit Jahren gibt, sind sinnvoll.



naja, wenn alle Einlegesohlen so funktionieren, dann vielleicht doch lieber die Socken?






Die Handschuhe fände ich zu den Socken noch interessant.

Oder selber beheizte Schuhsohlen basteln? E- Biker können dann direkt am Fahrradakku anzapfen *lach


----------



## beuze1 (28. November 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Was ist davon zu halten



nichts,

.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (29. November 2014)

Ich heize per Körperwärme. Wenn ich voll in Fahrt bin könnte ich auch bei -15 Grad nackert biken...


----------



## peter.frisia (29. November 2014)

Also ich habe mir jetzt elektrisch beheizte Handschuhe bestellt.


----------



## TicTacBike (29. November 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> naja, wenn alle Einlegesohlen so funktionieren, dann vielleicht doch lieber die Socken?



Jaja, 4-5 Mal benutzt, die Lasche abgerissen und dann auch noch zurückschicken wollen, ob das funktioniert ?


----------



## pixelschubser (29. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert, Versuch macht kluch 
----------------------
Ich war Heute jedenfalls in einem Baumarkt und habe mir die Bosch Heat Jacket bestellt, da meine Größe nicht vorrätig war. Dennoch habe ich eine mir etwas zu große an- und ausprobieren können, und ich muss sagen, in der niedrigsten Stufe entwickelte sich schon eine "mollige Wärme" die 250,- € sind es mir Wert, bei einer Schöffel oder Ziehner Softshell ohne Heizung ist man auch mit gut 200,- dabei.








peter.frisia schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt elektrisch beheizte Handschuhe bestellt.



wäre vielleicht eine Alternative?

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...r/griffe/dauertest-ame-heizgriffe/a12363.html


----------



## ziploader (29. November 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.



Du wolltest es so..
Ich (und auch viele, viele, viele andere) fahre seit vielen Jahren auch bei -10 und weniger Grad mit dem MTB auch ohne beheizte Kleidung.
Aber wenn du zuviel Geld hast... (für mich Kindergarten..)

Das einzigste, was ich mit vorstellen könnte sind beheizte Sohlen, da meine Füsse schnell kalte werden.


----------



## swe68 (29. November 2014)

*ich schiebe den Thread ins richtige Unterforum. -swe68*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (29. November 2014)

… und zum Thema beheizbare Handschuhe hatte ich hier einen Thread gestartet. Ich teste morgen.


----------



## --- (29. November 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich heize per Körperwärme. Wenn ich voll in Fahrt bin könnte ich auch bei -15 Grad nackert biken...




Elektrisch beheizbare Kleidung ist wohl eher etwas für die E-Bike Fraktion.


----------



## swe68 (29. November 2014)

--- schrieb:


> Elektrisch beheizbare Kleidung ist wohl eher etwas für die E-Bike Fraktion.


nicht unbedingt.
S. mein Thread.


----------



## 4mate (29. November 2014)

Thread --> Fishing for compliments


----------



## TicTacBike (30. November 2014)

Ich bin auch ein Weichei und friere mir ständig die Pfoten ab. Wäre froh, wenn Swe68 etwas positives berichten könnte.


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Thread --> Fishing for compliments


@4mate ich hatte keine Lust, weit auszuholen, außerdem haben andere Leute ja auch diesbezüglich ganz eigene Probleme (nicht nur gesundheitlicher Art).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. November 2014)

Gemeint war dieser Thread, kein anderer.
Sorry wenn das nicht so rüber kam...


----------



## pixelschubser (30. November 2014)

ziploader schrieb:


> Aber wenn du zuviel Geld hast... (für mich Kindergarten..)



Was hat finanzieller Wohlstand mit Kindergarten zutun?

Klar habe ich nach eurer Meinung gefragt.
Akzeptiere diese auch, habe niemanden dazu aufgefordert sich derartige Kleidung zu kaufen, oder behauptet das jene die solche Kleidung nicht tragen doof sind.

Verstehe daher deinen Angriff ganz und gar nicht.
Klingt für mich eher ein bisschen nach Neid, weil vielleicht der ein oder andere Euro nicht so locker sitzt.

Es hätte aber dennoch sein können das jemand derartige Kleidung bereits besitzt und Erfahrungen schildern kann, schließlich gibts derartige Kleidung nicht erst seit Gestern. Nur eben auf dem deutschen Markt ist sie wohl eher Neuland. In USA längst weiträumig verbreitet.



ziploader schrieb:


> Das einzigste, was ich mit vorstellen könnte sind beheizte Sohlen, da meine Füsse schnell kalte werden.



Service soll gut sein, Ware auch ....

http://www.thermosoles.eu/shop_content.php?coID=10


----------



## x-rossi (30. November 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Verstehe daher deinen Angriff ganz und gar nicht.


verstehe ich auch nicht, obwohl ich nicht wohlhabend bin.

zu den klamotten: konventionelle handschuhe hats noch nie welche gegeben, die (mir) stundenlanges radfahren unter -5° erleichtert haben. generell sind füße und hände bei kälte ein schlimmes thema bei mir. da würde ich tatsächlich gerne auf (minimal) beheizte lösungen zurückgreifen.

die restlichen klamotten werden gezwiebelt: unterhemd mit windstopper im brustbereich, winterspandex mit windstopper am fortpflanzungsorgan. über diese schicht ein langarmjersey und shorts, zum schluss eine nicht zu schwere jacke mit langem rücken. buff fürn hals oder unterm helm, oder für beides, wenn du zwei hast.

die ersten 5-10 minuten sind generell arschkalt, danach wird es mir für 45 minuten erträglich, bevor ich wieder etwas mehr von der aussentemperatur mitbekomme.

das gesparte kannst du weiterhin in material oder aktien anlegen.


----------



## pixelschubser (30. November 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> zu den klamotten: konventionelle handschuhe hats noch nie welche gegeben, die (mir) stundenlanges radfahren unter -5° erleichtert haben. generell sind füße und hände bei kälte ein schlimmes thema bei mir. da würde ich tatsächlich gerne auf (minimal) beheizte lösungen zurückgreifen.



Gibt ja alternativen zur elektrischen Lösung.

Sohlen: http://www.bergzeit.de/thermopad-so...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CLfH1-rrosICFdQZtAods3oAzg

Hände: http://www.bergzeit.de/thermopad-handwaermer-001/?affsrc=henkatenk&gclid=CKCv-8TuosICFQiWtAodUhcAfQ

Körper: http://www.bergzeit.de/thermopad-bodywaermer-001/?affsrc=henkatenk&gclid=CPuh79LuosICFQPHtAodoX0AcQ

Die Überlegung ist halt einfach die, Pads kaufen, einmal aktivieren und verwenden, danach wegwerfen, egal ob über den gesammten Zeitraum Wärme benötigt wird oder nicht, oder zusammenrechnen wieviel Geld man für ein bisschen Wärme wegwirft und sich dafür etwas rechargeables anschaffen, was man auch im Alltag und wenn nur der Weg zum Bäcker ist, verwenden kann 



x-rossi schrieb:


> winterspandex mit windstopper am fortpflanzungsorgan.



Der war gut!


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2014)

Die Körperpads gefallen mir 

Weste würde ich nicht kaufen, auch wenn ich leider zur Frostbeule mutiert bin.
Aus folgendem Grund: Wenn ich die Wärme brauche, brauche ich sie. Und die Weste könnte ausfallen, weil man z.B. schon zu lange unterwegs ist.
Mich hat mal auf dem Rückweg auf einer Schneeschuhtour nach einem akuten Schub meiner damaligen chronischen Erkrankung eine einfache Daunenweste gerettet. Dank ihr konnte ich meine Körperwärme einigermaßen halten. Und darum geht es ja, die Körperwärme muss bleiben.
Was die Mützen betrifft - am Kopf reicht mir immer noch eine einfache Mütze bzw. ein Buff unterm Helm. Da wäre mir die Gefahr, zu sehr zu schwitzen, zu groß.
Interessant ist eventuell noch eine Lösung für die Füße. Da würde ich eher zu Pads greifen. Oder so.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. November 2014)

Da ich im Winter mit Klickpedalen immer Eisfüße bekomme, tendiere ich zu Heizbaren Socken mit LION Akkus
Siehe hier:
http://www.lenzproducts.com/heat-dr...ithium-pack-rcb-1200-heat-sock-30-unisex.html


----------



## moxrox (30. November 2014)

Beheizbare Einlegesohlen sind durchaus gut.

Eine beheizbare Jacke könnte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen bei normalen winterlichen Temperaturen von 0C bis - 10C.
Eine dickere Gore Windstopper Jacke ist so warm, die läss kein Lüftchen durch und die nutze ich erst wenn es nahe 0 Grad wird, für über 5C ist diese zu warm.

Also am Oberkörper sollte man eigentlich keine Wärmeprobleme haben, oft sind es eher Füße und Hände sowie Gesicht. Die Kunst ist einen Mittelweg zu finden zwischen Schwitzen und Kälte.

@pixelschubser, berichte doch mal über längere Fahrten mit der beheizbaren Jacke wenn der richtige Winter kommt.


----------



## pixelschubser (30. November 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Die Körperpads gefallen mir
> 
> Weste würde ich nicht kaufen, auch wenn ich leider zur Frostbeule mutiert bin.
> Aus folgendem Grund: Wenn ich die Wärme brauche, brauche ich sie. Und die Weste könnte ausfallen, weil man z.B. schon zu lange unterwegs ist.
> ...




Schon mal an einen z.b. Taschenofen gedacht?
http://www.bergzeit.de/herbertz-han...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CI7IqNqOo8ICFe3MtAodeUEAig

Zudem wäre es in deinem Fall sicher nicht verkehrt wenn du immer eine Rettungsdecke dabei hättest, klein - leicht - kann Leben retten, vor auskühlung schützen. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, ist ein Bivaksack auch nicht verkehrt. Sowas habe ich eigentl. immer in meinem Rucksack dabei.

http://www.sportscheck.com/mountain...rce=030106&ns_linkname=5024982735328&ns_fee=1



moxrox schrieb:


> @pixelschubser, berichte doch mal über längere Fahrten mit der beheizbaren Jacke wenn der richtige Winter kommt.



ja sicher doch!



Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Da ich im Winter mit Klickpedalen immer Eisfüße bekomme, tendiere ich zu Heizbaren Socken mit LION Akkus
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.lenzproducts.com/heat-dr...ithium-pack-rcb-1200-heat-sock-30-unisex.html



Prima habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Wohl eher ne spielerei mit der App - Socken für Nerd´s 
Spass bei Seite, warum noch extra Strom opfern für die Bluetoothverbindung?


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2014)

Rettungsdecke und Biwaksack sind auf Touren dabei.
Taschenofen ist doof - ich hab die Hände ja nicht in den Taschen… Ich denke mir, dass ich auf Tour nicht ganz so unter extrem kalten Fingern leide wie beim Biken. Da werde ich mit den Handschuhen in Kombination mit Pads auskommen.


----------



## RetroRider (1. Dezember 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Da ich im Winter mit Klickpedalen immer Eisfüße bekomme, tendiere ich zu Heizbaren Socken mit LION Akkus[...]


Ich will ja nicht abstreiten daß Körperverkabelung im Einzelfall notwendig sein kann. Aber vom Umständlichkeits-/Motivationsfaktor her ist es doch besser, erst mal die einfacheren Lösungen zu testen. Also erst mal die revolutionäre Idee probieren, im Winter warme Schuhe statt Klickschuhe zu nehmen. 
Wenn ich in einer statischen Haltung im Freien arbeiten müsste, bräuchte ich wohl in einigen Wintern manchmal elektrische Kleidung. Aber beim Fahrradfahren zum Glück nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (1. Dezember 2014)

kommt wohl auch immer auf die einzelne Person an und das Alter.
Mit Mitte 20 bin ich um den Gefrierpunkt herum ohne Jacke im T- Shirt zum Brötchen holen mit dem Rad gefahren.
Jetzt mit 44 friert es mich schon wenn die Temperatur unter + 10 Grad sinkt. Ohne Jacke verlasse ich das Haus dann garnicht mehr.
Ich bin mittlerweile schon so weit, mir Gedanken darüber zu machen, mir ein Domizil mit sommerlichen Temperaturen zu suchen, wo ich übewintern kann  ;-)


----------



## kaho (1. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> kommt wohl auch immer auf die einzelne Person an und das Alter.
> Mit Mitte 20 bin ich um den Gefrierpunkt herum ohne Jacke im T- Shirt zum Brötchen holen mit dem Rad gefahren.
> Jetzt mit 44 friert es mich schon wenn die Temperatur unter + 10 Grad sinkt. Ohne Jacke verlasse ich das Haus dann garnicht mehr.
> Ich bin mittlerweile schon so weit, mir Gedanken darüber zu machen, mir ein Domizil mit sommerlichen Temperaturen zu suchen, wo ich übewintern kann  ;-)


WEICHEI


----------



## RuhrRadler (2. Dezember 2014)

Beheizbar? ne danke....selbsttrocknend, wie bei "BttF2" das wär was ;.)


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. Dezember 2014)

Bis auf die Füße geht es doch prima ohne äußere Energiezufuhr. Wie schon von anderen gesagt und erläutert. Bis minus 10 Grad muss man ja eher aufpassen, dass man sich nicht zu warm anzieht ... wenn man vor Abfahrt mal auf's Thermometer schaut und sein Geld für richtige Kleidung statt für Elektrospielzeug ausgibt.

Und für die Füße reicht mir seit Jahren das hier, kann nicht kaputtgehen, hält 6 Stunden ohne Akku, für die ganz langen Wintertage ein Ersatzpack im Rucksack, Gewicht gegen Null:





Und in die Trinkblase kommt das hier (ungiftig, falls mal doch kaputt):





Die Dinger können auch prima unter die Jacke gesteckt werden. Vertragen sich auch sehr gut mit dem Frühstücksei im Wasser und sind danach prima aufgeladen. Kein Strom, hält ewig.


----------



## klassikbike (3. Dezember 2014)

Beheitzt hab ich nichts aber wenn die temperaturen unter 0 Grad gehen benutze ich immer Spezial-Unterwaesche, verwandelt Schweiss in Waerme https://www.paul-lange.de/markentea...seite/technologie/BreathHyper/BreathHyper.php Wenns aber ueber 10 grad hatt wird mir viel zu warm damit.

Meine fuesse frieren immer wenn es kalt und windig ist, hier benutze ich Ueberschuhe von Sugoi. Sind glaub ich eher als aero Funktion fuer Rennradfahrer gedacht aber tun sich als windstopper gut, zudem sind sie wasserabweisend.


----------



## kaho (3. Dezember 2014)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Und für die Füße reicht mir seit Jahren das hier, kann nicht kaputtgehen, hält 6 Stunden ohne Akku, für die ganz langen Wintertage ein Ersatzpack im Rucksack, Gewicht gegen Null:



Wie liegen die teile im Schuh ? Wölben sie sich sehr stark bzw. stören sie beim Laufen ?
Bei eine 40x Packung für 30 € kann man bei 12 Fahrten (3 Monate) pro Winter locker 3 Jahre nutzen. 10 € pro Jahr sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre bei wirklich tiefen Temperaturen in Wanderstiefeln, da dann meist doch Schnee liegt und man auch mal länger schieben können muss. Das mit dickeren Socken und den Zehenwärmern passt gut. Wie es ist, wenn man mit anatomischer und harter Clickie-Sohle und engen Race-Schuhen fährt, kann ich nicht sagen, könnte mir vorstellen, dass die dann eher stören. Vielleicht erstmal nen 1er Pack kaufen und testen


----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2014)

@Sir Galahad wie lange hält die Wärme bei den Magic Heat-Dingern?


----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Dezember 2014)

Das kann ich schlecht sagen. Ich benutze sie nur in der Trinkblase. Da kommt dann sehr warmes Getränk rein und die Gelkissen, und noch ein Isolationsbeutel drum herum. Zusammen reicht das, auch bei mehrstündigen Ausfahrten bis zum Schluss wenigstens lauwarmes Getränk zu haben. Da ich nicht unterwegs in die Blase gucke, weiß ich nicht wie lange die Gelkkissen zu der Sache beitragen. Als normale Taschen-Wärmespeicher wärmen sie sicher nicht so lange (schätze je nach Größe so um eine Stunde), da sind die Einweg-Thermopads, die es ja in diversen Größen gibt, viel besser, aber auch teurer. Allerdings kann man die nicht in die Trinkblase tun  - das ist der einzige Grund, warum ich da auf die Gelkissen zurückgreife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2014)

Danke!


----------



## pixelschubser (3. Dezember 2014)

Gelkissen halten 30 - 45 Minuten, zudem wärmen solche Dinger nur punktuell also da wo sie plaziert sind, nicht breitflächig, die Wärme verteilt sich nicht. Ausserdem kann man sich so genanntes Hot Ice welches in den Wärmebeuteln drinnen ist auch selbst herstellen.

Was man braucht, und wie es geht erfahrt Ihr im folgenden Video, das ist einfacher als es zur erklären






Bevor ich mir 2 so Kissen irgendwo hinstopfe, würde ich dann doch lieber gleich zu einem Nierengürtel greifen, wie z.b. 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...303DDE7D1072904A81.ASTPCEN03?ref=searchDetail


----------



## honkori (3. Dezember 2014)

...also ich finde es überaus praktisch, wenn so ein Gelkissen das "Getränk" *in* der Blase erwärmt. Du darfst die Blase natürlich in deinen Nierengurt einwickeln...


ps.was mir so aus der seele spricht, verlinke ich hier lieber nicht


----------



## pixelschubser (4. Dezember 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> ...also ich finde es überaus praktisch, wenn so ein Gelkissen das "Getränk" *in* der Blase erwärmt.



In die Deuter Blase kann man Getränke bis zu 60 Grad wärme einfüllen und zudem gibt es auch noch einen Thermo Bag dafür. Damit bleibt dein Getränk mit großer Sicherheit länger warm als mit so einem Gelkissen. Gibt es soweit ich weiß auch für 2 Liter Steamer.

Und wenn Du Unterwegs Lust auf ein heisses Süppchen etc. hast kannst Du ja auf Heater Meals
Produkte zugreifen, oder gleich das Zeuch (MRE- Nahrung) von den Amis nehmen, das schmeckt wenigstens nach was. Bekommt man im BW oder Army - Shop, z.b. <<HIER>>

Übrigens, so einen Heater ( Kocher ) kann man sich auch selbst bauen. Man braucht Branntkalk - leere Teebeutel und Wasser sowie 2 Microwellen Tupperschüsseln die ineinander passen.


----------



## pixelschubser (6. Dezember 2014)

Jacke ist da, verarbeitung Top, Akku am laden, wird Morgen getestet - einmal Walken rund um den Rothsee.


----------



## moodyhank (23. Januar 2015)

Alle Kleidung ist beheizbar 
Ich weis nicht, das hat mich niemals beeindruckt oder irgendwie impressioniert.
Wenn ich konkret mit dem Bike unterwegs bin ich doch eh warm genug, manchmal zu viel...
Mir reichen billige Socken http://www.bw-online-shop.com/schuhe/socken/mfh-army-socke-halblang-3er-pack/
Wisst ihr was gut wäre? Wen ich nicht so schwitzen würde, es geht mir auf die nerven wen ich mich
ausziehen will aber zu nass bin für den Wind draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2015)

moodyhank schrieb:


> ... Wen ich nicht so schwitzen würde, es geht mir auf die nerven wen ich mich
> ausziehen will aber zu nass bin für den Wind draußen.


anders / evtl. weniger anziehen. Zwiebelprinzip.
Aber das ist nicht Thema dieses Threads.


----------

